# Tavolo~ shoppin'



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I was a web shopping virgin until last night....something about typing in my cc# always put me off.
Anyway Tavolo has a clearance sale with Lulu White Truffle Honey at 75% off!!! We've posted on this before, this is REAL truffle flavor and BOLD!!!
Anyway I was really impressed with the quality of selections and the Prices. Foods I'd only had at Fancy food Show.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey did you see tavolo is a sponser?
Very cool site.

Shroom thanks for the tip on the honey!
cc


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Tavolo is a nice site... I don't know how long their sale is going to run, though. Let's support Nicko by shopping there!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Once I pay off all my credit cards  
And I know they won't explode...
I'll buy something..
cc


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Tavolo also carries a line of flavoring pastes Called Dahlia's. They have Cuban, Thai, Moroccan plus a few others. I received promotional samples of these products and tried them. They are great!! My problem is that I can't find them in the stores around here and have to buy them from Tavolo. They are expensive ($8.00/jar) but a little goes a long way. Check 'em out!

I learned from an Italian friend of mine that "Tavolo" which many people think means "table" actually translates as "operating table".  Weird, huh?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

At $2.50 odd a jar for Lulus truffle honey this is a bargain, I've bought bulk at $21.
and this is comparable in pricing and normally sells for $9.50 retail.....trully amazing truffle flavor. Also picked up a picnic basket with goodies for $10......
WHAT A DEAL!!!!
Thanks for having great sponsors, even with the weird translated name.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Shroomgirl: I can't find it on their web site. Is it me or do you think they ran out? Can you post a link?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Anneke,

Are you looking for the white truffle honey?

Click here.

Thanks for the info shroomgirl!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

All sold out.. Sniff...
   

Which one of you guys bought the last jar?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I tried to buy a couple things, and everything is sold out.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I did a little shopping yesterday afternoon, probably spent more than I should...(but it's a business expense, right?

Nicko, is there a coupon code or marketing code we are supposed to use so they know we are coming from cheftalk? Or do they have a tracking method to know their advertising is working? (Boy - can you tell that this month's focus is marketing? it's touching everything I do...)

lynne


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Ha! Same here (sold out!) Darn....


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hey Shroomgirl: how about sharing some of that white truffle honey!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sorry guys it's all spoken for, but lulu's has a website and I know we've had it on cheftalk earlier when we were looking for white truffle honey recipes/ideas besides the obvious...anyway I bet they would ship, well worth it to try this treat.
I got a few things, but they were out of several, I take this as a future warning when Tavolo has a sale it's a good one and shop early and shop extensively...


----------

